# virus protection.



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

This years subscription for NORTON INTERNET SECURITY is up in a couple of weeks. I'm wondering if anyone thinks there is something better out there before I renew it.


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

I have used AVG FREE EDITION for over 10 years with no problems.
WWW.GRISOFT.COM


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I use Avast! Free.


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

Gizmo's Freeware... is the best source of information about computer software online. 
They don't seem to sell anything either.... I don't know how they stay in business? 

http://www.techsupportalert.com/

My computer repairman likes Avast... and is especially crazy about SuperAntiSpyware which is also FREE ! I'm impressed with it's scans and reviews from others.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Everything is better than Norton. Less expensive too.

Both AVAST and AVG are good free products.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Another vote for avast


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Everything is better than Norton. Less expensive too.
> 
> Both AVAST and AVG are good free products.


Well when you could buy JUST Norton Antivirus it was great. But when they started to add and bloat their protection into what is called Internet security then that is where Norton went wrong. 
I had just plain ordinary Norton Anti Virus for many years and never had one problem. If you could still find JUST Norton Antivirus that is a good one.
But not having a PC any more but a iMac I got antivirus protection just for Macs from the Apple store. And no it is not Norton. LOL


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I use AVG free for all my home computers and AVG paid for the business servers and computers I take care of at work. Very happy with both.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I'm always a little leery of any thing that's free but enough of you seem to think the AVG is safe so I'll try it out. We have never had any problems using the Norton but it ticked me off that they wanted $69 to auto renew it while it sells for $49 at several stores around here.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We love Trend and have used it for years.

We have also used AVG with no issues.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

dirtman said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm always a little leery of any thing that's free but enough of you seem to think the AVG is safe so I'll try it out. We have never had any problems using the Norton but it ticked me off that they wanted $69 to auto renew it while it sells for $49 at several stores around here.


 You see you are comparing Two Different Products from Norton. 
You have Norton Internet Security on your computer which IS 69 bucks, even on their website.
The 49 buck one is Just Norton Antivirus which IS again, 49 bucks on their website also.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Nevada said:


> I use Avast! Free.


Me too. I've always been super happy with it. I've also used ESet in the past and was happy with that, too.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Another vote for Avast. It is free, it works, and has added a feature to block the tracking of your web usage, plus more. It just sits there, updates itself quietly, and checks your puter constantly for threats. 

Along with it I use Firefox, AdBlock Plus, Flashblock, and Cookie Culler. Makes surfing a pleasant time. 

Now, if only my ISP could manage to keep the internet connection up and running, grrrrrrrrrr.


----------

